# Getting better with the camera...I think! (56k - bad)



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Why yes, you are defininately getting the hang of it! MUCH better than mine that is for sure. I have a lot to learn! Nice shots~


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: Great looking pictures.


----------

